# How many people here live / work in RAK (Ras Al Khaimah)?



## JDoherty (Dec 21, 2016)

I was hoping to ask a few questions:

- Average per month cost of a decent 2 bed apartment (And recommendations for where to live)
- Average cost of utilities (Electricity, heating (if required!) TV/ Internet, any other costs)
- Average cost of living realistically speaking for a couple to include food, evenings out, but nothing too lavish. Middle class lifestyle. (excluding travel and clothes)

- Average cost of renting a 4x4 per month (nothing flash, maybe a qashquai)

Basically looking for very very rough average costs. Weighing up a potential offer and trying to see how much I need on top of salary i'd like to negotiate.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sicknotedad (Nov 4, 2016)

I've got the exact same questions. However a one bed apartment would be doable as well.


----------



## JDoherty (Dec 21, 2016)

A recent job offer in I.T. security by any chance? What ya get offered?


----------



## sicknotedad (Nov 4, 2016)

Not IT. Working in the education sector but not teaching. Did you ever get any info?


----------

